# Our day



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well this is our day set aside to honor all dads. I just want to wished all dads a very happy FATHERS DAY and that they are with their sons and daughters and family. without family there is no happiness. Love them as long as you are here on earth, one day they will be gone and you will miss them. So take them camping and enjoy the time spent together and count your blessing.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 16, 2013)

Agreed and Back at Ya Hollis!!


----------



## rjf7g (Jun 16, 2013)

Fathers are awesome!  Happy Father's Day to all of you out there!


----------

